# Ruby Eye'd Leopard gecko (UPDATE FROM PREVIOUS THREAD)



## ccrew

*New Thread*

Hi if all those who showed interest and helped me to find the morph to match this leopard gecko below. This is a new thread but linked to the old one there are more NEW! pictures on here as the leo is 15 days old now give me your thought peeps cheers would appreciate it the leo has developed bell albino spots around its mouth 3 on each side this leo aint going to get any color to it its going to stay pink and by the way its defo got bell albino in it.

THIS IS THE LINK TO THE PREVIOUS THREAD INCASE ANYONE NEEDS TO REMEMBER THIS ONE: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/genetics/593143-need-help-solid-red-ruby.html

This picture below was when it first hatched. (incase noone can remember it).









These are the new pictures of the leopard gecko it has developed 3 spots on each side of its mouth exactly how the bell albino hatchlings get when the start to develop you should know what i mean how the bell albinos have like grey spots around the jaw line but heres the pics anyway... you can actually see how red the eyes are abit please leave comments many thanx


----------



## gazz

Based on what i'm seeing, I'm seeing Balbino blizzard, BUT we really need way better picture, 
Take some tomorrow in the window in natural light, Try flash and non flash. Or borrow a better camera of some one.

I don't think the eyes are Tinted or Eclipes, I think there just really bright due to the Balbino influance.


----------



## ccrew

gazz said:


> Based on what i'm seeing, I'm seeing Balbino blizzard, BUT we really need way better picture,
> Take some tomorrow in the window in natural light, Try flash and non flash. Or borrow a better camera of some one.
> 
> I don't think the eyes are Tinted or Eclipes, I think there just really bright due to the Balbino influance.


Will do cheers i absolutley think its balbino blizzard ,myself but its always good that people on here can help one another cheers gazz you will be first one my list for one of these hopefully if anymore hatch out i have some eggs that are ready to hatch anytime now so will get pics tomorrow and keep you udated cheers mate


----------



## ccrew

gazz said:


> Based on what i'm seeing, I'm seeing Balbino blizzard, BUT we really need way better picture,
> Take some tomorrow in the window in natural light, Try flash and non flash. Or borrow a better camera of some one.
> 
> I don't think the eyes are Tinted or Eclipes, I think there just really bright due to the Balbino influance.


Also GAZZ how much are these going for at the moment? cheers


----------



## nuttybabez

wow thats really cool!! Congrats!!


----------



## ccrew

nuttybabez said:


> wow thats really cool!! Congrats!!


Thanx


----------



## sam12345

ccrew said:


> Also GAZZ how much are these going for at the moment? cheers


As far as im aware no bell blazing blizzards have been released yet.
There was rumour of Steve Sykes releasing this year for $2000-2500 however nothing seemed to come of that.

The problem with this type of leo is actually proving it is what it is.
I mean this in the nicest way possible but if i was going to buy a BBB i would personally go to a big breeder like Steve who had been working on the line for years as opposed to something that has popped up, i am in no way trying to insinuate that your gecko isnt a BBB however without test breeding it could be other things. I presume your still not 100% sure on parent either?


----------



## callumcook

aww thats awsome!!!

you keeping the little one?


----------



## MrMike

Definitely looks to be a BBB, but as Sam says, without knowledge of parentage or test breeding you cannot attract the kind of price Steve Sykes was rumoured to be releasing them for.

However, if it turns out to be a BBB male I would be interested


----------



## ccrew

sam12345 said:


> As far as im aware no bell blazing blizzards have been released yet.
> There was rumour of Steve Sykes releasing this year for $2000-2500 however nothing seemed to come of that.
> 
> The problem with this type of leo is actually proving it is what it is.
> I mean this in the nicest way possible but if i was going to buy a BBB i would personally go to a big breeder like Steve who had been working on the line for years as opposed to something that has popped up, i am in no way trying to insinuate that your gecko isnt a BBB however without test breeding it could be other things. I presume your still not 100% sure on parent either?


The parent are Bell albino's i discovered this in my previous post i marked the eggs with a gold pen and so far im getting 50% bell albino (obviously Het blizzard) and 50% Balbino blizzards and i understand sam this is why i said in previous post because they are not proven by me yet and although they are from bell albinos but no sign of blizzard i will not be selling them as high in price but will have a fair price on them for me ( obviously the parents are bth het blizzard which is not unusual due to people trying to produce the balbino blizzard this means there is alot of bell albinos out there that are het blizzard ).


----------



## Becky

Very nice! congrats x


----------



## sam12345

MrMike has just pointed out to me BBB's are available via Steve Sykes. $1500 for males $1000 for females which in my eyes are really cheap!


----------



## callumcook

sam12345 said:


> MrMike has just pointed out to me BBB's are available via Steve Sykes. $1500 for males $1000 for females which in my eyes are really cheap!


that is kinda cheap
how often does he ship?


----------



## ccrew

sam12345 said:


> MrMike has just pointed out to me BBB's are available via Steve Sykes. $1500 for males $1000 for females which in my eyes are really cheap!


that is cheap considering there isnt that many about yet well at least im producing them here aswell and im going to continue the project to see what else i can get from the balbino blizzards. if people are willing to pay that price then there could be a few around the uk in no time. either way mine are from bell albinos and you can tell that it has bell albino in it and that only leaves Balbino blizzards or balbino patternless


----------



## ccrew

ccrew said:


> that is cheap considering there isnt that many about yet well at least im producing them here aswell and im going to continue the project to see what else i can get from the balbino blizzards. if people are willing to pay that price then there could be a few around the uk in no time. either way mine are from bell albinos and you can tell that it has bell albino in it and that only leaves Balbino blizzards or balbino patternless


Not to mention if mine are balbino blizzards then mine have the brightest red eyes available so far so wish me luck on my project and ill keep everyone updated


----------



## callumcook

ccrew said:


> that is cheap considering there isnt that many about yet well at least im producing them here aswell and im going to continue the project to see what else i can get from the balbino blizzards. if people are willing to pay that price then there could be a few around the uk in no time. either way mine are from bell albinos and you can tell that it is a bell albino and that only leaves Balbino blizzards or balbino patternless


deffinatly think Balbio blizzards, how many like this have you produced?


----------



## ccrew

ccrew said:


> Not to mention if mine are balbino blizzards then mine have the brightest red eyes available so far so wish me luck on my project and ill keep everyone updated


Im after some TUGS now so if anyone is wanting one of these special leos (balbino blizzard) then i will be interested in swopping for TUGS


----------



## ccrew

callumcook said:


> deffinatly think Balbio blizzards, how many like this have you produced?


so far 1 i have more eggs in the incubator just waiting for them to hatch due anytime now


----------



## MrMike

I'd slow down a little bit, you don't know whether you have a bell blizzard just yet. The eyes are extremely bright, which if I remember correctly the other hatchling Bell blizzards I saw didn't. That doesn't mean yours isn't either, just shows some differences.

The eyes don't seem to be that bright in adults...


----------



## ccrew

MrMike said:


> I'd slow down a little bit, you don't know whether you have a bell blizzard just yet. The eyes are extremely bright, which if I remember correctly the other hatchling Bell blizzards I saw didn't. That doesn't mean yours isn't either, just shows some differences.
> 
> The eyes don't seem to be that bright in adults...
> 
> image


Sorry MrMike ive lost you here


----------



## MrMike

ccrew said:


> Sorry MrMike ive lost you here


I was just saying, let's get yours an accurate ID first before you try swapping them  Someone could end up very disappointed.


----------



## ccrew

MrMike said:


> I was just saying, let's get yours an accurate ID first before you try swapping them  Someone could end up very disappointed.


ye i know that mate i wouldnt swop or sell untill this is proven no i wouldnt sell 1 with that id knowing that but all i know for sur is that these leos came from Breeding Pair of Bell Albinos


----------



## sam12345

I agree with Mike.
I'm still not sure on these. I reiterate what mike has said about the eye contrast, the hatchling pics I have seen just don't fit with the colour eyes you are expressing.
I also doubt very much the colour of the eyes has anything to do with the genetics ie if you carried on breeding your line you would get blazing red eyes every time. This will be more due to incubation temps. Or the Leo being SS albino. 

I sincerely hope that it is a BBB for you but I would assume for the moment that it is not until it:
A) grows up
B) you get more
C) can test breed it


----------



## gazz

sam12345 said:


> I sincerely hope that it is a BBB for you but I would assume for the moment that it is not until it:
> A) grows up
> B) you get more
> C) can test breed it


D) Way better pictures: victory::lol2:.

We can't do any thing with fuzzy pictures:whistling2:.


----------



## Big Red One

Out of the goodness of my heart I am willing to assist in establishing what these are by taking one off your hands Carl........


Eh Mike?
:whistling2:
:lol2:

Nice looking Leo and possibly a very nice set of genetics, but think some test breeding is required to be sure what they are ...


----------



## MrMike

Big Red One said:


> Out of the goodness of my heart I am willing to assist in establishing what these are by taking one off your hands Carl........
> 
> 
> Eh Mike?
> :whistling2:
> :lol2:


As if I've ever spoke about this particular combination :whistling2:


----------



## gazz

ccrew said:


> ye i know that mate i wouldnt swop or sell untill this is proven.


Why would you want to sell/swop ?, You'd be the first possible UK Balbino blizzard owner:2thumb:, If it is a Balbino blizzard "Hopfully male", Get it to breeding age say at about a year and half, You should be buying Blizzards like 6 or so, And get the Balbino in as many Blizzard types as possible, Like Snow blizzards, Super snow blizzard, Blizzard enigma, Blizzard snow enigma, Super snow blizzard enigma, Balbino snow blizzards, Balbino super snow blizzard, Balbino blizzard enigma, Balbino blizzard snow enigma, Balbino super snow blizzard enigma'etc'etc. You'll get a fair price for the offspring of these's Blizzard type HET Balbino types.


----------



## ccrew

gazz said:


> Why would you want to sell/swop ?, You'd be the first possible UK Balbino blizzard owner:2thumb:, If it is a Balbino blizzard "Hopfully male", Get it to breeding age say at about a year and half, You should be buying Blizzards like 6 or so, And get the Balbino in as many Blizzard types as possible, Like Snow blizzards, Super snow blizzard, Blizzard enigma, Blizzard snow enigma, Super snow blizzard enigma, Balbino snow blizzards, Balbino super snow blizzard, Balbino blizzard enigma, Balbino blizzard snow enigma, Balbino super snow blizzard enigma'etc'etc. You'll get a fair price for the offspring of these's Blizzard type HET Balbino types.


Hi GAZZ im hoping to pass the project on to someone yet if i only end up having just the one then i will maybe passing it on to a big breeder under condtions if i get more then i will be selling the project not just the leopard gecko


----------



## ccrew

ccrew said:


> Hi GAZZ im hoping to pass the project on to someone yet if i only end up having just the one then i will maybe passing it on to a big breeder under condtions if i get more then i will be selling the project not just the leopard gecko


If i only get the one then i will be selling the project as a whole meaning 

1) The parents of this leo
2) The leo itself
3) Its Bell albino hatch-mate who if the leo is balbino blizzard then this one will be HET Balbino blizzard


----------



## sam12345

The sibling would be poss het blizzard.


----------



## MrMike

ccrew said:


> 3) Its Bell albino hatch-mate who if the leo is balbino blizzard then this one will be HET Balbino blizzard


Not true, it will be 66% het Blizzard if both parents are het Blizzard.


----------



## ccrew

mrmike said:


> not true, it will be 66% het blizzard if both parents are het blizzard.


ye thats what i meant sorry i got it wrong


----------



## MrMike

ccrew said:


> ye thats what i meant sorry i got it wrong


No problem : victory: Hopefully this one will hatch visual blizzard :2thumb:


----------



## tonkaz0

Im sorry but Im still thinking that the mixed up eggs were from your sunglow crossings and the fact they have eclipse and Tremper in them I really think were looking at a full clean Diablo blanco!
If you look at the BBB on Steve sykes site not one of them are red eyed and the fact of that is that the eclipse gene does not gel to Bell morphs as easy as Trempers! but thats just my opinion!.


----------



## sam12345

I see where your coming from.
However what relevance is your statement regarding bell/eclipse gelling?

Btw this isn't meant to come across in a rude manner I just don't see what you meant by it.


----------



## tonkaz0

sam12345 said:


> I see where your coming from.
> However what relevance is your statement regarding bell/eclipse gelling?
> 
> Btw this isn't meant to come across in a rude manner I just don't see what you meant by it.


 

Hi Sam, 

I didnt think you were being rude at all! I forgot to include the Blizzard gene in what I said in the other piece as well!, 
anyway what I meant is after speaking to a couple of European breeders and Steve sykes who have been working with the Bell and Eclipse genes as Im very eager to push on with my snow Radar project they have said that the Eclipse isnt as eager to show out with the Bell morphs as easy as it is with the Tremper morphs! so a random one like this would be very unusual, the only way to prove it though would be to breed it out as you know, like I say my betting on the Tremper/blizzard/Eclipse genes within the sunglows coming out as a Diablo with this little one.


----------



## sam12345

I agree I just couldn't see why this would be relevant if it was BBB as no eclipse is involved.


----------



## ccrew

tonkaz0 said:


> Im sorry but Im still thinking that the mixed up eggs were from your sunglow crossings and the fact they have eclipse and Tremper in them I really think were looking at a full clean Diablo blanco!
> If you look at the BBB on Steve sykes site not one of them are red eyed and the fact of that is that the eclipse gene does not gel to Bell morphs as easy as Trempers! but thats just my opinion!.


If it was the Talbino Sunglow pairing Tonkaz then why was the leopard gecko that hatched with it bell albino dont mean to sound rude but i am absolutley sure that it came from the bell albinos im 100% sure all the eggs i marked with a gold pen are the bell albinos eggs, the ones marked with black pen and purple pen are tremper and enigma its these two which are now not known i think i did enigma purple but unsure but defo these are bell albinos babies


----------



## tonkaz0

sam12345 said:


> I agree I just couldn't see why this would be relevant if it was BBB as no eclipse is involved.


 
Yes I see what you mean now Sam! my confusion! the Eclipse was in the sunglow not the bells! soz my mistake, 






ccrew said:


> If it was the Talbino Sunglow pairing Tonkaz then why was the leopard gecko that hatched with it bell albino dont mean to sound rude but i am absolutley sure that it came from the bell albinos im 100% sure all the eggs i marked with a gold pen are the bell albinos eggs, the ones marked with black pen and purple pen are tremper and enigma its these two which are now not known i think i did enigma purple but unsure but defo these are bell albinos babies


 
Hi, Im not saying your wrong and Ive got any reason to doubt you! but we all make mistakes! Ive mislabled eggs in the past and shall probably do it again, but the chances of your babe being a BBB is very remote and the chances of it being a Diablo are very much much greater! like I say the only way is to test breed, Im not knocking you or disbelieving you in no way, Im just going on what I see, so good luck with finding out, 
what youve got to realise here that no one actually knows! its all guess work.


----------



## ccrew

tonkaz0 said:


> Yes I see what you mean now Sam! my confusion! the Eclipse was in the sunglow not the bells! soz my mistake,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Im not saying your wrong and Ive got any reason to doubt you! but we all make mistakes! Ive mislabled eggs in the past and shall probably do it again, but the chances of your babe being a BBB is very remote and the chances of it being a Diablo are very much much greater! like I say the only way is to test breed, Im not knocking you or disbelieving you in no way, Im just going on what I see, so good luck with finding out,
> what youve got to realise here that no one actually knows! its all guess work.


Ye i understand where your coming from but if you could answer this it would be great how can the tremper sunglow-Male and a tremper Eclipse produce bell albinos with no trempers involved what so ever as all thats hatched is the bell albino eggs i know that the female bell albino is a proven breeder its the tremper sunglows first time breeding and the tremper eclipse's first time i bought them both and was told that they wernt bred and the chances were that they were infertile now if you said the enigma pairing then id be on the same level as you due to not knowing if the enigma was proven.


----------



## tonkaz0

Your answer to that is! and lets get this clear! that I never said that you have got Bells from the Tremper pairings! at the begining of this thread you asked for opinons on the baby and gave out possible pairings of what the adults could be! and what Im saying is the baby is probably from the sunglow pairing because of the hets for Eclipse and Talbino, 
now you say that its definately from the Bells because of the coloured pens you used! if that was the case you wouldnt have said there was a choice of parents! because surely if you used different pens you would have known what parents the egg was from! or is it because someone has said it may be a BBB which like I say is very unlikely especially when one of the top breeders in the world has just taken three seasons to achieve, 
also just because its the sunglows first season it doesnt mean the eggs are going to be infertile! and non proven just means havent been succesfully bred yet! not that their infertile, again like I say without nowing 100% which were the parents you cannot say what the babe is just what it may be! and my opinon sways to the sunglows het Trempers/Eclipse! thats all Im saying so dont take it personal when Im just saying its probably not what you hope it is.


----------



## gazz

tonkaz0 said:


> Especially when one of the top breeders in the world has just taken three seasons to achieve,


irrelevant:whistling2:. It's just putting two leo's together with the right genes, It doesn't matter if your a Pro or a newbe, As long as you have a basic grasp of breeding and incubating that all that needed, And the luck shines on some more than others that's sods law: victory:. It not a impossible thing to happen, So there for it can and to anyone.


----------



## tonkaz0

gazz said:


> irrelevant:whistling2:. It's just putting two leo's together with the right genes, It doesn't matter if your a Pro or a newbe, As long as you have a basic grasp of breeding and incubating that all that needed, And the luck shines on some more than others that's sods law: victory:. It not a impossible thing to happen, So there for it can and to anyone.


 
Sorry gazz I forgot you said it was a BBB! so therefore it must be! 
Im sure the likes of Steve sykes would think all your theories are all based on your own breeding experience and asked you to do it for him and not wasted three years himself! 
yes any person can breed Leos but if you dont know what egg comes from what female then you cant tell what morph the babe is! you dont know it came from the Bells because cc said he got the eggs mixed up and thats what Im getting at!
check out the genes and work it out! it shouts out Diablo, at the begining of the thread the op also thought the eggs came from sunglows het Eclipse and Tremper so sods law there was some blizzard in there too!.


----------



## gazz

tonkaz0 said:


> Sorry gazz I forgot you said it was a BBB! so therefore it must be!
> Im sure the likes of Steve sykes would think all your theories are all based on your own breeding experience and asked you to do it for him and not wasted three years himself!
> yes any person can breed Leos but if you dont know what egg comes from what female then you cant tell what morph the babe is! you dont know it came from the Bells because cc said he got the eggs mixed up and thats what Im getting at!
> check out the genes and work it out! it shouts out Diablo, at the begining of the thread the op also thought the eggs came from sunglows het Eclipse and Tremper so sods law there was some blizzard in there too!.


Chill out chippy:whistling2:.
I was only saying you DON'T need to be a pro to have good foutune, So that as a case is irrelevant.
*If* the Balbino snows are HET Blizzard, There's a fair chance to strike it lucky,I haven't said it *IS* a Balbino blizzard.
I've said *IF* it's a Balbino blizzard. Really clear pictures would be great.


----------



## Big Red One

Woah guys.
It's a Leo of unknown origin.....

Without knowing for DEFINITE who and what the parents are, we are all just guessing what it is..... To me it's part of the fun that something different can turn up from time to time, but IMO nobody can start to label this Leo as anything until it's been test bred. It certainly can't be sold as anything definite...it will be a fun project and is possibly a very special Leo, or maybe not quite so special. 
I have on or two leos which are likely/possibly very special but I will say nothing openly until I know what they are for certain. Sometimes excitement gets the better of us, it has me......


----------



## tonkaz0

gazz said:


> Chill out chippy:whistling2:.
> I was only saying you DON'T need to be a pro to have good foutune, So that as a case is irrelevant.
> *If* the Balbino snows are HET Blizzard, There's a fair chance to strike it lucky,I haven't said it *IS* a Balbino blizzard.
> I've said *IF* it's a Balbino blizzard. Really clear pictures would be great.


Ha ha Chippy! you chill out Plank boy! Theres no mention with the Bells being Macks! That's why it's more likely for the Trempers to be the parents:Na_Na_Na_Na: please keep up! and please use your dictionary.


----------



## gazz

tonkaz0 said:


> sunglows het Eclipse and Tremper so sods law there was some blizzard in there too!.


Sod law is bad not good:Na_Na_Na_Na:.

To have a Sunglow HET Eclipse and a Talbino that's HET Blizzard is good, Is *not* Sods law as it would be good fortune.

To be working on Balbino blizzard for three year, Just for some one to get it in one year, Is sods law as it would be bad fortune.


----------



## gazz

tonkaz0 said:


> no mention with the Bells being Macks!


Sorry about that i was reading a snow post just before replying:blush:.


----------



## tonkaz0

gazz said:


> Sod law is bad not good:Na_Na_Na_Na:.
> 
> To have a Sunglow HET Eclipse and a Talbino that's HET Blizzard is good, Is *not* Sods law as it would be good fortune.
> 
> To be working on Balbino blizzard for three year, Just for some one to get it in one year, Is sods law as it would be bad fortune.


 
*yes that would be sods law! but thats if it is a BBB which I very much doubt!,*





gazz said:


> Sorry about that i was reading a snow post just before replying:blush:.


 
*Then please keep focused! you may make a mistake and be wrong for once!, God forbid,*
*perhaps you ought to go right to the begining again and start over and have a re-think, and we`ll let you of this time.*


----------



## ccrew

tonkaz0 said:


> *yes that would be sods law! but thats if it is a BBB which I very much doubt!,*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Then please keep focused! you may make a mistake and be wrong for once!, God forbid,*
> *perhaps you ought to go right to the begining again and start over and have a re-think, and we`ll let you of this time.*


(To TONKAZ)
Ok right the Tremper sunglow and the tremper eclipse bred together an i only got two eggs from them i knew after i did the thread that it wasnt them ones due to the female only laying 2 eggs that that were infertile she aint give me no more yet i can remember that much then the enigma crossing i got 2 eggs aswell and they are still there i dont know why or how but i got 2 of the enigma eggs mixed with the only 2 tremper eggs but still the female tremper eclipse only laid 2 eggs she gave me another 1 today so this is how i know that the eggs are not the trempers so canb we please rule out tremper eclipse - females eggs i cant stress enough how its not her eggs so that leaves bell albinos only i have two more bell albino eggs in the incubator that are due anytime soon so if they come out pink in color and red eye'd then im sorry Tonkaz but then your theory is wrong about the trempers but i know where your coming from Tonkaz basically your saying dont jump to the ID when you cant be sure i understand but you never know its took steve 3 years but it is not impossible for it to happen if you think about it people have been trying to breed these leos in most parts of the uk so the chances are of picking up a bell albino with the right HETs is VERY possible at the moment but i will take your word for it Tonkaz as we dont know yet and you may well be right who knows so we will have to wait to see what the bell albino eggs come out as that are in the incubator (I KNOW THESE ONES ARE DEFINATLEY BELL ALBINO EGGS BY THE WAY) Cheers mate

Please everyone im ony looking for the possible id as Tonkaz says who knows yet im certain aswell as everyone who has said it but who knows seriously its my daft fault for mixing the eggs up so please no serious answers just a nice chat about it and ill keep everyone updated


----------



## sam12345

Can you get better pictures yet?
Has the hatchling developed at all?
I still wouldn't rule out both bells being snows.
What else have you hatched from the two bells?


----------



## Big Red One

sam12345 said:


> Can you get better pictures yet?
> Has the hatchling developed at all?
> I still wouldn't rule out both bells being snows.
> What else have you hatched from the two bells?


I'm thinking ssbell........


----------



## sam12345

Likewise.
I would like to see if this one has developed any patterning or frosting both of which would lead to different conclusions.


----------



## tonkaz0

Good luck to the Carl I do really hope you get what your what your after :2thumb:


Steve Sykes as just confirmed to me by email that he has now started to get results with his Blazzing blizard Radar/Eclipse project! so thats made my day:mf_dribble:, he says the release will be roughly three years from now so plenty of time to start saving, thats unless that is gazz breeds them within the next week or so:whistling2:


----------



## ccrew

sam12345 said:


> Can you get better pictures yet?
> Has the hatchling developed at all?
> I still wouldn't rule out both bells being snows.
> What else have you hatched from the two bells?


Ill get better pics later this afternoon also to be honest i always thought that the bells had snow in them but no visual signs also developed a few spots around the mouth like a bell albino baby does 3 on each side of jaw from the bells so far i have only hatched the red eyed one and a bell albino thats the original looking bell these to eggs are due anytime soon im too excited waiting to see what pops out of them check back later this afternoon should have pics then


----------



## ccrew

*Leo*

The only way to tell if it has supersnow in it is to test breed next year and breed it with a Dominant / Co-dominant morph this way if mack snow comes out then its a SSBell If it doesnt then only breeding it with blizzard will tell if its Balbino Blizzard if i get blizzards from it and then if its not both of them then a very unusual leopard gecko lol


----------



## sam12345

Not strictly true.
You could breed a SSBell to anything and get all mack snows. It doesn't have to be dom or codom.

If it is SSBell then you will know long before it's time to breed as patterning will emerge!


----------



## MrMike

I have a feeling you will have a much better idea a long time before he/she is ready to breed.
The spots on the chin make me think not blizzard right now. Waiting eagerly for the pics


----------



## gazz

tonkaz0 said:


> thats unless that is gazz breeds them within the next week or so:whistling2:


Well no, Coz i don't have Balbino types HET Eclipse'etc. But you do, And all it would take, Is for you to discover that yours happen to be HET Blizzard or even better HET Patternless, For such a thing to happen to you earlier than expected. There are many HET's out there, It only take the right two to be paired. If a HET what ever is bred to a Non-HET for the the trait. Half the offspring will inherit that trait. And it can keep on passing it on and on this way. I've not said anyone is better than anyone else nor been bitchy, just said that time to time people get lucky. For example a American breeder hit a Ralbino eclipse patternless before there was a Ralbino eclipse patternless reverse striped. And a UK breeder hit a Talbino eclipse snow patternless, He didn't even know his stock had patternless in them.


----------



## ccrew

MrMike said:


> I have a feeling you will have a much better idea a long time before he/she is ready to breed.
> The spots on the chin make me think not blizzard right now. Waiting eagerly for the pics


Well i think they are spots ive not checked properley will do full examination this afternoon but to me they looked like spots but could be otherwise


----------



## MrMike

*waits patiently for the photos*

:whistling2:


----------



## sam12345

Any pics yet?


----------



## gazz

MrMike said:


> *waits patiently for the photos*
> 
> :whistling2:


+1:jump:.


----------



## ccrew

MrMike said:


> *waits patiently for the photos*
> 
> :whistling2:


check back in 10 mins ill have new pics uploaded here sorry guys been cleaning out my geckos new paper towels and that cheers


----------



## MrMike

ccrew said:


> check back in 10 mins ill have new pics uploaded here sorry guys been cleaning out my geckos new paper towels and that cheers


Excuses excuses.......


----------



## ccrew

ccrew said:


> check back in 10 mins ill have new pics uploaded here sorry guys been cleaning out my geckos new paper towels and that cheers


Ok guys ive tried and tried to get better/clearer pics but mobile phone camera's are rubbish i have used all the families phone but no clearer pics but just to point out to everyone im starting to see greyish spots in some areas of the body some at the base of the tail some along the leos spine and some around its mouth so it could well be Super-Snow Bell


----------



## ccrew

ccrew said:


> Ok guys ive tried and tried to get better/clearer pics but mobile phone camera's are rubbish i have used all the families phone but no clearer pics but just to point out to everyone im starting to see greyish spots in some areas of the body some at the base of the tail some along the leos spine and some around its mouth so it could well be Super-Snow Bell


Hi everyone im going to give it the ID of Supersnow Balbino due to spots could any body tell me if there could potentialy be Radar in there due to it having red eyes if not explain also what does this mean its parents are het for or are the both mack snow Balbino


----------



## gazz

ccrew said:


> Ok guys ive tried and tried to get better/clearer pics but mobile phone camera's are rubbish i have used all the families phone but no clearer pics but just to point out to everyone im starting to see greyish spots in some areas of the body some at the base of the tail some along the leos spine and some around its mouth so it could well be Super-Snow Bell


Take some pictures in the window sill tomorrow in natural light. 
Greyish spots ?? has me intrigued though.


----------



## gazz

ccrew said:


> Hi everyone im going to give it the ID of Supersnow Balbino due to spots could any body tell me if there could potentialy be Radar in there due to it having red eyes if not explain also what does this mean its parents are het for or are the both mack snow Balbino


Radar, Not likly. Super snows have solid eyes, It's nothing to do with Eclipse. 
If it's a Balbino super snow then both the parents are Balbino snows.


----------



## ccrew

gazz said:


> Radar, Not likly. Super snows have solid eyes, It's nothing to do with Eclipse.
> If it's a Balbino super snow then both the parents are Balbino snows.


so the red eyes does that mean that the Bell albinos tinted red eyes have taken over the supersnow eyes to make them from black to red i dont understand explain cheers mate i will have to start my very own project now this little one has had me racing for that BBB to appear lol but i will actually come up with a plan to create an all new exciting morph even if it is supersnow balbino im still happy with it and its still a very nice leo


----------



## gazz

ccrew said:


> so the red eyes does that mean that the Bell albinos tinted red eyes have taken over the supersnow eyes to make them from black to red i dont understand explain cheers mate i will have to start my very own project now this little one has had me racing for that BBB to appear lol but i will actually come up with a plan to create an all new exciting morph even if it is supersnow balbino im still happy with it and its still a very nice leo


Tinted eye is really only relivent to Blizzard and snow, Super snow solid eye is a differant trait that's fixed to the super snow trait. 

Here's a hatchling Balbino super snow with spotting braking through.


----------



## ccrew

gazz said:


> Tinted eye is really only relivent to Blizzard and snow, Super snow solid eye is a differant trait that's fixed to the super snow trait.
> 
> Here's a hatchling Balbino super snow with spotting braking through.
> image


mine has exactly the same eyes as that one and it has like a mark like the one that runs down the side of the gecko in the pic you posted picture but i thought that was summet to do with its insides with it being pink at the moment the line i thought it was inside the leo lol silly me


----------



## tonkaz0

Big Red One said:


> I'm thinking ssbell........





sam12345 said:


> Likewise.
> I would like to see if this one has developed any patterning or frosting both of which would lead to different conclusions.


 
Got to admit Carl, now you have said the eggs are 100% definately from Bells and a chance they could be Macks! Ive got to agree with the above pair of chaps as it being SSBell especially with some spotting showing :2thumb:






gazz said:


> Well no, Coz i don't have Balbino types HET Eclipse'etc. But you do, And all it would take, Is for you to discover that yours happen to be HET Blizzard or even better HET Patternless, For such a thing to happen to you earlier than expected. There are many HET's out there, It only take the right two to be paired. If a HET what ever is bred to a Non-HET for the the trait. Half the offspring will inherit that trait. And it can keep on passing it on and on this way. I've not said anyone is better than anyone else nor been bitchy, just said that time to time people get lucky. For example a American breeder hit a Ralbino eclipse patternless before there was a Ralbino eclipse patternless reverse striped. And a UK breeder hit a Talbino eclipse snow patternless, He didn't even know his stock had patternless in them.


 
Thanks for confirming all that for me gazz or should I call you chippy from now on? you say you have not said your better nor bitchy on this thread but its just your condesending attitude and your air of arrogance with statements in the past like....who else would know as much as me on here!(I think that was to nuttybabez) that makes our blood boil, but you carry on doing what you do best... Bull:censor:ing instead of helping,
thats it from me Carl I wont clog your thread up any more! good luck with the little one:2thumb:.


----------



## gazz

tonkaz0 said:


> *who else would know as much as me on here!*(I think that was to nuttybabez) that makes our blood boil,


I have never made a statement like that.


----------



## tonkaz0

gazz said:


> I have never made a statement like that.


 
If you read through this old thread you say theres *no one* else that can give you a full possible out comes ( meaning only you on here! )

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/genetics/558301-snow-enigma-eclipse-x-raptor-2.html


there are others posts but I cant be ar :censor: ed to find them! but they are there,
you have to have a good memory to be a good bull:censor:er! you know Im right the proof is up there in back and white! nuf said.


----------



## gazz

tonkaz0 said:


> If you read through this old thread you say theres *no one* else that can give you a full possible out comes ( meaning only you on here! )
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/genetics/558301-snow-enigma-eclipse-x-raptor-2.html
> 
> 
> there are others posts but I cant be ar :censor: ed to find them! but they are there,
> you have to have a good memory to be a good bull:censor:er! you know Im right the proof is up there in back and white! nuf said.


*Nice try but your trying to manipulate it to suit your earlier statement.*



You said in reply to Boywonder.



tonkaz0 said:


> Is that best you can do? *I bet theres a longer list than that up later dude :rotfl:.*


I replyed.



Gazz said:


> *Well i wouldn't want to dosapoint:Na_Na_Na_Na:.*


You replyed.



tonkaz0 said:


> *but how did you know I meant you?:whistling2:.*


I replyed.



Gazz said:


> *There is noone else that give full possible outcomes is there ?.*


As in a list this long.



Gazz said:


> [1C]Eclipse snow enigma SPLIT Super snow X Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped = .
> 
> Eclipse normal HET Talbino.
> Eclipse aberrant HET Talbino.
> Eclipes hyper aberrant HET Talbino.
> Eclipes striped HET Talbino.
> Eclipse reverse striped HET Talbino.
> Eclipse patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipse enigma HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipse enigma aberrant HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipes enigma hyper aberrant HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipes enigma striped HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipse enigma reverse striped HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
> Eclipse snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
> Eclipse snow aberrant SPLIT Super snow /HET Talbino.
> Eclipes snow hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
> Eclipes snow striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
> Eclipse snow reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
> Eclipse snow patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipse snow enigma SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipse snow enigma aberrant SPLIT Super snow /HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipes snow enigma hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipes snow enigma striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipse snow enigma reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipse snow enigma patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
> ----------
> [2C]Eclipse snow enigma SPLIT Super snow X Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped = .
> 
> [1C]Eclipse enigma HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipse enigma aberrant HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipes enigma hyper aberrant HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipes enigma striped HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipse enigma reverse striped HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipse snow enigma SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipse snow enigma aberrant SPLIT Super snow /HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipes snow enigma hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipes snow enigma striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipse snow enigma reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipse snow enigma patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
> 
> 
> *What a minute there another snow type so i have more:lol2:.*
> 
> [1CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma SPLIT Super snow X Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped = .
> 
> Eclipse normal HET Talbino.
> Eclipse aberrant HET Talbino.
> Eclipes hyper aberrant HET Talbino.
> Eclipes striped HET Talbino.
> Eclipse reverse striped HET Talbino.
> Eclipse patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipse enigma HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipse enigma aberrant HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipes enigma hyper aberrant HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipes enigma striped HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipse enigma reverse striped HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipse snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipse snow aberrant HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipes snow hyper aberrant HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipes snow striped HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipse snow reverse striped HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipse snow patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
> [1CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma HET Talbino.
> [1CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma aberrant HET Talbino.
> [1CS,1CE]Eclipes snow enigma hyper aberrant HET Talbino.
> [1CS,1CE]Eclipes snow enigma striped SPLIT HET Talbino.
> [1CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma reverse striped HET Talbino.
> [1CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
> ----------
> [2CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma SPLIT Super snow X Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped = .
> 
> [1C]Eclipse snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipse snow aberrant HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipes snow hyper aberrant HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipes snow striped HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipse snow reverse striped HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipse snow patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
> [1CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma HET Talbino.
> [1CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma aberrant HET Talbino.
> [1CS,1CE]Eclipes snow enigma hyper aberrant HET Talbino.
> [1CS,1CE]Eclipes snow enigma striped SPLIT HET Talbino.
> [1CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma reverse striped HET Talbino.
> [1CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
> ----------
> [1CS,2CE]Eclipse snow enigma SPLIT Super snow X Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped = .
> 
> [1C]Eclipse enigma HET Talbino
> [1C]Eclipse enigma aberrant HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipes enigma hyper aberrant HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipes enigma striped HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipse enigma reverse striped HET Talbino.
> [1C]Eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
> [1CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma HET Talbino.
> [1CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma aberrant HET Talbino.
> [1CS,1CE]Eclipes snow enigma hyper aberrant HET Talbino.
> [1CS,1CE]Eclipes snow enigma striped SPLIT HET Talbino.
> [1CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma reverse striped HET Talbino.
> [1CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
> ----------
> [2CS,2CE]Eclipse snow enigma SPLIT Super snow X Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped = .
> 
> [1CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma HET Talbino.
> [1CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma aberrant HET Talbino.
> [1CS,1CE]Eclipes snow enigma hyper aberrant HET Talbino.
> [1CS,1CE]Eclipes snow enigma striped SPLIT HET Talbino.
> [1CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma reverse striped HET Talbino.
> [1CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.


Bad sportsmanship:whistling2:.

You added a word:naughty::liar:.

I said.



Gazz said:


> There is noone else that give full possible outcomes is there ?.


You added:whip:.



tonkaz0 said:


> theres no one else that *can* give you a full possible out comes


----------



## tonkaz0

_yes that right! thats what was said but no manipulating on my behalve! you clearly wrote....._


_*There is noone else that give full possible outcomes is there ?.*_


_I didnt tell you what to write! thats in your head! you honestly think no one else on here knows as much as you :bash: soooo sad._


----------



## nuttybabez

Aww so its a bell supersnow!! I love bell supersnows! And now you know that the parents are snow bells not just bells  Congrats!!


----------



## nuttybabez

tonkaz0 said:


> Good luck to the Carl I do really hope you get what your what your after :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Steve Sykes as just confirmed to me by email that he has now started to get results with his Blazzing blizard Radar/Eclipse project! so thats made my day:mf_dribble:, he says the release will be roughly three years from now so plenty of time to start saving, thats unless that is gazz breeds them within the next week or so:whistling2:


**spits tea over keyboard** PMSL!! 

Stick him on block Tonkaz - the genetics section is a much nicer place then! : victory: He don't make my blood boil when I can't "read" his attitude-filled posts :whistling2:


----------



## ccrew

nuttybabez said:


> **spits tea over keyboard** PMSL!!
> 
> Stick him on block Tonkaz - the genetics section is a much nicer place then! : victory: He don't make my blood boil when I can't "read" his attitude-filled posts :whistling2:


hi hun do you still want the BEE leopard gecko if so i can hold it as long as you want


----------

